# Photo unscharf



## Maultaschenkiffer (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Also ich will ein Photo als Hintergrundbild für ein Poster machen.
Klein sieht dieses gut aus , aber wenn ich es vergrößere dann wird es (ja ist klar) unscharf. Mit komischen Rändern der Palme ...

gibt es einen weg diese Unschärfe zu beiseitigen oder anderswie das Bild schön zu vergrößern? Damit dieses scharf bleibt









danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Also meines Wissens nach gibt es da keine Möglichkeit, außer den Scharfzeichnen-Filter, welcher aber auf Deinem Bild eher nichts weiter bewirken wird. Scan dieses Bild einfach nochmal in einer höheren Auflösung ein, dann wird das Bild auf jeden Fall höherwertig.

mfG ALF


----------



## Maultaschenkiffer (2. Februar 2004)

Wie meinst du das mit einscannen ich hab das Bild aus dem Internet ?!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

Tja, dann dürfte Deinem Vorhaben alles im Wege stehen, denn wenn das Bild in solch kleiner Auflösung im Netz steht, dann kannst Du das auch nachträglich nicht besser machen. 
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, wenn Du den Besitzer des Bildes kennst, ihn zu kontaktieren und um eine höhere Auflösung zu bitten, oder selber so ein Bild zu gestalten oder ein anderes hochauflösenderes Bild zu suchen.


----------



## Maultaschenkiffer (2. Februar 2004)

Also das mit dem selber erstellen würde zuviel Zeit dauern. Also nehm ich lieber ein anderes.

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## GELight (2. Februar 2004)

*klein auf groß...*

TerrorALF hat Recht...

Woher soll PS die Daten nehmen, wenn sie nicht da sind...
Ich weiß, dass es ein PlugIn geibt, was ca. 10 000DM gekostet hatte damals, was aus kleineren Bilder recht große machen konnte, und dennoch "relativ" gut aussehende dazu aber das war dann alles sehr glatt gezeichnet.

such dir ein größeres Bild....

Mario...


----------



## da_Dj (2. Februar 2004)

Kann man ja mit Weichzeichnen und Nachzeichnen auch machen, nur wirst du wenn du ein Bild so groß machst nun mal niemals die Qualität haben ... wird einfach schlechter aussehen.


----------



## josDesign (3. Februar 2004)

Das Plugin nennt sich pxl SmartScale oder Genuine Fractals


----------



## beeviz (3. Februar 2004)

oder S-Spline 

=> google


edit:
sollte man allerdings auch nicht ZUUUviel von erwarten


----------



## josDesign (3. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von beeviz _
> *oder S-Spline
> 
> => google
> ...



S-Spline hatte ich früher in der Firma... ist nicht so schlecht....

Habe damals problemlos Planzeichnungen von A4 in A2 vergrößert.

Es waren aber auch nur schwarze meist nur gerade Linien.


----------



## beeviz (3. Februar 2004)

hab in nem praxistest (ich glaub im mediengestalter-forum) gesehen da man gerade schwarze linien, so wie buchstaben zum beispiel, teilweise ins unermessliche vergrößern kann ohne probleme. 

ansonsten find ich nicht das s-spline sooo sonderlich viele vorteile gegenüber der bikubischen vergrößerung in PS hat.

aber naja


----------



## josDesign (3. Februar 2004)

Naja.. bei Fotos merkt man das schon...

ich habe ein Foto das normalerweise die Größe von 9x8 cm hat gedruckt.

danach mit s-spline auf A4-Format vergrößert.

Und ich muss sagen, die bikubische Vergrößerung in PS ist nur halb so gut.

Evtl. hängt das auch mit der Version von PS zusammen?


----------



## beeviz (3. Februar 2004)

ich hab jetzt noch nix drucken lassen was ich mit s-spline hab größer rechnen lassen. aber die bikubische vergrößerung in psCS scheint sau gut zu sein


----------



## josDesign (3. Februar 2004)

Achso, du redest von PS CS....

Haben das jetzt auch in unserer FIrma bekommen... müssen wir aber erst auf allen Rechnern updaten.....

mfg...
josi


----------



## josDesign (3. Februar 2004)

So ich habe jetzt auf einer Maschine das neue PS installiert und das funktioniert echt gut.

Da kommt Extensis pxl SmartScale garnicht mehr mit.

Danke für den Tipp!

mfg
jos


----------

